# If you think you have bad neighbors...think again



## Steve/sewell (Jan 3, 2011)

So you thought you had bad neighbors,well you'll be inviting them over for dinner after you read about these two clowns. 
 These two nut jobs live near my Aunt.Most of this story occured 5 to 6 years ago but the statues still stand today.Two Brothers Gerald and John Hubbs are suspected of murdering their Mother (she has never been found),cashing her Social security checks,stealing natural gas from South Jersey gas,weapons offenses,stealing electricity quite a resume of acomplishments..............................................and they are Chiropractors by trade...........I think I can live with the lower back pain thank you very much.................................................... 



  Gerald and John Hubbs live on a quiet street Beacon avenue three blocks from the Delaware river,named after the tall beacon lighthouse which still stands today.There front yard is completely littered with brass and concrete nautical statues.Nearly 12 feet tall, a menacing bronze Neptune stands guard, trident clenched in one hand, blocking the front door of the bungalow style house in Paulsboro.Not that many would dare intrude after letting their eyes and minds wander over more than 100 dark bronze figures crammed onto an all-concrete front yard about 50 feet wide. 

 "Maybe on 10 acres, spread out, this might be pretty. But not like this," said Margie Walsh, who lives next door on Beacon Avenue, a stretch of small, tidy homes and well-manicured lawns. The display moved from a neighborhood controversy to a police matter when the owners of the home, Gerald and John Hubbs, celebrated the Fourth of July by firing ceremonial bronze cannons in their backyard. The 59-year-old twins also activated a spiky metal dragon that spit flames, neighbors said. 

 Paulsboro Police charged them with maintaining a nuisance, fireworks violations, and harassment after Walsh's 22-year-old daughter said one of them screamed that he would kill her if she called police again to complain about the noise. NICE NEIGHBORS HUH 

 The Paulsboro mayor John Burzichelli, the town's longtime mayor, says he doubts that the Hubbs yard violates Paulsboro's property code. "It's one of those classic moments where one person's art is another person's clutter. And that's a hard place for government to be," he says. 

 Meanwhile, it appears that the Hubbs brothers--who survived a more challenging law enforcement effort six years ago in relatively good shape--may have stayed on the right side of the law with their bronze statuary display. They began putting it up about four years ago, after concerns about the whereabouts of their deceased mother's body, which led to the yard being excavated by authorities, were put to rest. 

 The body was never found, but authorities reportedly believe she died of natural causes. Tried on approximately 100 counts, after police found weapons and other items in a search of the property at that time, Gerald Hubbs was sentenced to four years of probation for theft of electricity, due to rerouted wires, and John Hubbs was sentenced to three years of probation on weapons-related charges. So go and hug your prying into your business,loud music playing,non grass cutting, abandened car keeping,packrat hoarding,nosy................................wonderfull neighbor or you just might end up with the Hubbs brothers as your neighbor[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 3, 2011)

Another view.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2011)

> Chiropractors


 
 ah, quack medicine for the 21st century.

 I have to say I do like some of thier statuary, just not the arrangement[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind selling those lawn ornaments for scrap. Some good money in that yard, especially if the figures are bronze made with a healthy quantity of tin, and not made out of brass. From the way it appears, I doubt the neighbors would care much if the "art" disappeared, or saw someone effecting the disappearances.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 3, 2011)

Stephen I believe the neighbors would pay you to steal it.I also believe you would have the blessing of the current cheif of police.There was at one time a youtube video but it is gone now I cant find it.The best part was they had stolen natural gas and had a giant fire breathing dragon mounted 10 feet in the air off the front of the rear yard garage .It used to scare the hell out of my 70 year old Aunt and Uncle.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Exactly, Gunth.  Hmm, our neighbors would have to be a very close second.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazing what you can do with the money you save by stealing gas and electric.. oh and SS checks from the Mom who "went for a walk and hasn't come back yet.." [>:]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 3, 2011)

The up side is not much grass to mow


----------



## suzanne (Jan 4, 2011)

So those are really your neighbors?  Wow.  They must be crazy.  I have a neighbor story, not as bad as yours though.

 For many years no one lived for a mile around us but then came Ed and Barb.  They had a house constructed right smack across the road from us, up in our face you could say.  They had a penchant for huge viscous dogs.  If I would go out to cut down trees in the ditch the dog would run across the road with teeth bared and spittle flying and chase me home.  If I ventured across the road to the mailbox, same thing.  I had to plan my trips carefully around the dogs schedule.  One time I messed up and the dog almost got me so I got mad and called the police.  Soon I heard snarling and crept outside to see.  The Cujo-like beast was holding the officer hostage in the car!

 The kids turned 5 and that meant kindergarten and waiting for the bus.  I would go out with them and stand just inside the gate with them until the bus came while the demon-dog pranced about on the road gnashing his teeth and awaiting his chance.  I called Barb and asked her if she could please keep Cujo in at that time of the morning so my kids could wait for the school bus.  So sometimes she did and sometimes she didn't. 

 I began to despise the neighbors.  I bought  a can of dog mace at the pet store and set it in the car so it would be ready to go in the morning.  Next morning, here comes the dog.  I whip out the mace and pull the trigger.  The can makes a pff sound and some mace drips out.  Apparently the can froze up in the cold.  Now I am at my wits end.

 First let me say I am an animal lover.  One morning they were out in the yard doing whatever heathens do and I went out with the kids to wait for the bus.  Here comes the dog.  This time I lose it.  I yell across the road, "If that f***ing dog ever comes back again I'll shoot it!!!"  They come and get the dog, giving me a wide berth and eyeing me like I might be dangerous.  After the bus leaves I commence target practice.  I know they can hear this.  

 The next morning I go out with the kids to the bus packing heat.  I can see the neighbors watching me through their picture window in the safety of their house.  The dog didn't come.  In fact the dog rarely came after that.  However our bull dog Otis escaped and crashed one of their garage beer parties and I had to chase him all around the place to get ahold of his wiggly ass  while they laughed their asses off.  Otis!  His name is Otis!  Ha, ha, ha!  Run Otis! Run!  I was ashamed that I had been hostile to them at that moment.

 The interesting thing is that it turned out that Ed swaps out engines for a living and I fix cars.  My curiosity about Ed began to exert a magnetic pull on me.  I guess the same thing happened to them.  We began sending our kids back and forth across the road for this and that, but really for reconnaisance purposes.  Then one day I was changing out a sensor on an oldsmobile and there was Ed, ready to help.  I about had a heart attack.  But 15 years has passed and now we are friends.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 4, 2011)

By the way, this is a true story, so don't anyone get on here and say I'm full of c**p.  Thank you.


----------



## pissytiredandhungry (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom is full of c**p as the day is long.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 4, 2011)

Not my neighbors Suzanne,they are my Aunt Cindys neighbors. Their back yards are catty corner back to back on the same block.The natural gas consuming fire breathing gigantic 10 foot long komoto Dragon mounted on the I-beam at the top of the rear yard garage was within 100 feet of her house.
 The fire from the Dragons mouth which when it first came on every night at precisely 8:00 PM made a loud bang as the pilot light was turning on.The dragon would spew a 15 foot tall flame into the air for about a half hour. At preciscley 8:15 PM a large brass cannon mounted in the front yard would fire two rounds a second apart at the sound of 2 M-80s.After this every fountain in the front yard would turn on and run for an hour.It is so loud that you can hear it 2 blocks away.It to this day still sounds like the local MUA is testing the fire hydrants.

 Forget all of the yard decor these guys have, Mom went missing,they had AK-47 automatic rifles,they were selling anabolic steriods,stealing natural gas,had illegal exploding compounds of a TnT derivitive,stealing Electricity,Poured concreate over their entire small 75 by 125 ft yard so yes no grass to mow just a lot of power washing with out any local code permits.In New Jersey any surface that is not impermeable is taxed differently than a pourous surface is.This is how the town was able to slap a large tax hike on them immeadiatley.The local police and the FBI ripped up all the concrete looking for their Mom.She was never found.They also owned a property the next down down from them a commercial building and property that was completely excavated looking for mom, again she was not found.They stole 6 years worth her Social Security checks by forging her name.My company does Telecommunication work in each town and I am personal friends with the mayors and cheifs of Police in each local and through evidence,time stamps,receipts,where the two brothers were the last time a neighbor remembered seeing them with their mom alive it has been pretty much determined that her body was thrown into the Atlantic ocean somewhere off the coast of Sea Isle city this is where the brothers had there boat docked and there are witnesses that claim to have seen an elderly woman get on a boat with them.It is circumstacial evidence only now at this point.

 Anyway got to get back to work now see ya Suzanne Oh and I believe your story about the neighbors dog[]


----------



## suzanne (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds almost like fiction!  Someone ought to make a movie about them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 4, 2011)

Come spend a few months in New Jersey, Suze.. it will permanently change your concept of reality, I guarantee!


----------



## suzanne (Jan 5, 2011)

My concept of reality is always pretty shaky after I read one of your wacky posts Charlie.  (Just kidding!)  lol


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 6, 2011)

I only have the junk car collecting, pit bull breeding, guest stars on the next episode of "Hoarders: Buried Alive", fix the roof with the floor mats from the collected cars, ignore the collapsed cesspool bunch next door..........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 6, 2011)

They are hard to top NYCFlasks arent they?[]


----------

